# WE GOT ONE!!!! A FABULOUS BREEDER AND PUPPY!!!!!!!



## RobR (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Morning!!! I had much difficulty sleeping last night in the excitement of what will be a new addition to our family in 6 weeks!!!

But first, I want to graciously THANK all the members here for the assistance, guidance and patience in taking the time to answer all of my questions so that we could find an amazing BREEDER and new GSD puppy that we will be bringing home into our family in 6 weeks!!!

Have a GREAT day and thank-you!!!

Respectfully yours,

Rob


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

*Re: WE GOT ONE!!!! A FABULOUS BREEDER AND PUPPY!!!*

Yes, be sure and post pics! Congratulations on your new puppy and breeder.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: WE GOT ONE!!!! A FABULOUS BREEDER AND PUPPY!!!*

Hi Rob...congrats on the puppy! I have been reading your story with the other breeder. Geez, scary. I felt your pain though because I have gone through the same thing trying to find a good breeder as well. I recently lost my 8 yo girl and I was glad that I had found my breeder. We just got Max home last week and we are thrilled with him. He is a strong and confident pup from strong, confident, stable and healthy parents. Best of luck with your new baby! I TOTALLY understand how excited you were last night and not being able to sleep!

Here is my Max in case you are curious 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=565506&page=7#Post565506


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=572185&page=1#Post572185


----------

